# Just Purchased An Imac



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We, Donna and I are official converts - from PC to Mac - and we are loving it so far!! Our last PC developed a really bad virus about a month ago and we decided it was time for a change and and upgrade. We purchased the 24" monitor with the upgraded graphics card. We are also now using time capsule - a combined airport device (for WiFi) and storage (1TB). The new OS - Snow Leopard has a utility that autmatically backs up the system to the time capsule. We are glad we made the switch!!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

You won't ever be disappointed!

We converted to Mac's over 3 years ago and have never looked back, after our PC's would die after 1-2 years, we literally had a closet full of dead PC's that we ended up donating. We have an iMac and a MacBookPro they are 1000 times more stable than any PC I have ever owned.

Congratulations on your new Mac!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I cant say that I like the mac better than a PC, I have actually had less crashes on a PC with the programs I use. But Windows has gotten so bad, that when my laptop dies, I will be going to a mac.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Rick, you won't be disappointed. I'm jealous though, I've had my eye on the Time Capsule but haven't jumped yet.







Enjoy!!

Brad


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

enjoy, welcome to the club.

swanny


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We have three MACs in the house and have been solid converts for 6 years. The iBook that I used in grad school 5-6 years ago is still running strong. I have never had a PC last that long. Enjoy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats, I have a 24" iMac and AirPort Extreme - great setup. Do be aware that some of the Time Capsule owners have reported that about 18 months into it they have died. If you haven't done it already, get the AppleCare for the Time Capsule. My iMac, Airport & iPods (3) are all refurbs from Apple, only exchanged one iPod. Their support was outstanding and spoke fluent English when I called in too.

Learning curve can take a while but once you get it down you'll really like the Mac interface.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, Rick! WELCOME!!! I've been a Mac convert since we came back from Africa and saw one of my photos 1st on a PC and THEN on a Mac. Got myself a MacBookPro the next day and NEVER looked back!!! As Y-Guy said, the learning curve can be steep and there are LOTS of hidden secrets that you'll learn in time. Enjoy the new toy!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MAC's have been great for the last 18 months or so...









If you haven't checked out Win 7...you should. I know there are die hard MAC fans, but this OS is really solid and super fast. I've already upgraded 4 of my 13 PC's at home to Win 7.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> MAC's have been great for the last 18 months or so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...did you say 13 PC's?!?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> MAC's have been great for the last 18 months or so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...did you say 13 PC's?!?








[/quote]

Yep...I have a bit of an addiction. When I had our home built 3 years ago, I had 36 network ports (CAT-6) installed throughout the house. Now, most rooms have a Media Center PC that can stream any of our content (TV/Movies/Music/Photo's/etc...) off the primary server. With just over 32tb of storage, that is a lot of content.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> MAC's have been great for the last 18 months or so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...did you say 13 PC's?!?








[/quote]

Yep...I have a bit of an addiction. When I had our home built 3 years ago, I had 36 network ports (CAT-6) installed throughout the house. Now, most rooms have a Media Center PC that can stream any of our content (TV/Movies/Music/Photo's/etc...) off the primary server. With just over 32tb of storage, that is a lot of content.








[/quote]

Now that is my kind of setup, I am setup similarly, but also have a Crestron touch screen remote system, that controls the lights, shades, even heat, a/c the pool pump and the pool vac. I can even access everything from the laptop when I am out in the outback. And the surveilance cameras are controlled that way too. I can see them on the tv's, the crestron remote, and the laptop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outback loft said:


> Now that is my kind of setup, I am setup similarly, but also have a Crestron touch screen remote system, that controls the lights, shades, even heat, a/c the pool pump and the pool vac. I can even access everything from the laptop when I am out in the outback. And the surveilance cameras are controlled that way too. I can see them on the tv's, the crestron remote, and the laptop.


I have the TPMC-10 Crestron Controller for my home automation. I just need to add a robot to the house and so I can send it to the frig for beers and snacks.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now that is my kind of setup, I am setup similarly, but also have a Crestron touch screen remote system, that controls the lights, shades, even heat, a/c the pool pump and the pool vac. I can even access everything from the laptop when I am out in the outback. And the surveilance cameras are controlled that way too. I can see them on the tv's, the crestron remote, and the laptop.


I have the TPMC-10 Crestron Controller for my home automation. I just need to add a robot to the house and so I can send it to the frig for beers and snacks.








[/quote]

Yes, I believe that would finish it off. All of this home automation is great, just very expensive. I guess that is one of the perks of working in "the Playground of the rich and famous" otherwise known as the Hamptons. These people will completely replace eveything in a house that was already new, just because it wasnt to their liking. So I have some stuff that I know cost over 100k new, that was just going to go into a dumpster. All of my wiring is left over from Richard Gere's house, most of my other stuff came from another persons house and I am not sure where I got the rest. I have been hoarding the goods for quite some time.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Congrats, I have a 24" iMac and AirPort Extreme - great setup. Do be aware that some of the Time Capsule owners have reported that about 18 months into it they have died. If you haven't done it already, get the AppleCare for the Time Capsule. My iMac, Airport & iPods (3) are all refurbs from Apple, only exchanged one iPod. Their support was outstanding and spoke fluent English when I called in too.
> 
> Learning curve can take a while but once you get it down you'll really like the Mac interface.


Thanks! We did purchase applecare and it covers the time capsule! I started our first backup just now and getting it going was so smooth. I think I am really going to like this switch!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I've noticed that using safari on iMac - that the outbackers.com site looks different than with MS Explorer?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I've noticed that using safari on iMac - that the outbackers.com site looks different than with MS Explorer?


Different how?

I haven't used Internet Explorer in year, but between my XP Firefox and Mac Firefox there is really no difference. I just loaded this page on my XP machine in Firefox, Safari and Exploder and looks the same.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> I've noticed that using safari on iMac - that the outbackers.com site looks different than with MS Explorer?


Different how?

[/quote]

I run an older version of IE on my work laptop and a newer version on my old windows pc (xp pro) and its the same - when I go to the site I hit the page with all the forums. What I have on the iMac that I didn' t have before is a the side bar that has - who is logged on, todays active topics, etc. In the center I have the rally posts.

Maybe I don't have something set in preferences correctly, but, I like the way it shows up on mac better.


----------

